
How Harvey Mudd Transformed Its CS Program and Nearly Closed Its Gender Gap - MaysonL
https://techcrunch.com/2013/10/10/how-harvey-mudd-transformed-its-computer-science-program-and-nearly-closed-its-gender-gap/
======
MaysonL
previous discussion 4 years agof:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6531251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6531251)

